# mailscanner ports problem.



## prlwytkovsky (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm unable to install mailscanner through the ports collection:

```
%cd /usr/ports/mail/mailscanner/
%sudo make install clean

===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for MailScanner-4.84.5_2
===>  Extracting for MailScanner-4.84.5_3
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz 
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for MailScanner-4.84.5_2
=> MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://www.mailscanner.info/files/4/tar/MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]http://www.mailscanner.info/files/4/tar/MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz:[/url] Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz[/url]
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for MailScanner-4.84.5_2
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz 
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/mail/mailscanner/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/mailscanner.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/mailscanner.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/mailscanner.
```


 pkg_add works though

```
%sudo pkg_add -f [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/mail/MailScanner-4.83.5.tbz[/url]
```

Something not right with the paths? Can I reset mailscanner in the ports collection so it will compile?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2012)

Note the difference in versions between the package and the port.

The downloaded distfile is most likely corrupt. Just delete it and try again.


----------



## prlwytkovsky (Apr 20, 2012)

I reinstalled the ports tree a couple of times, same result.


```
%sudo portsnap fetch
%sudo portsnap extract
%cd /usr/ports/mail/mailscanner/
%sudo make install clean
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2012)

prlwytkovsky said:
			
		

> I reinstalled the ports tree a couple of times, same result.


That's not what I said. Remove the distfile, /usr/ports/distfile/MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz.


----------



## prlwytkovsky (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry, I removed it and ran *make install clean* again on mailscanner. It downloaded it again but ended with the same error. There is a checksum mismatch, I ran the same sequence (delete, make) a few times, same result.


```
%cd /usr/ports/mail/mailscanner/
%sudo make install clean
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for MailScanner-4.84.5_2
=> MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.mailscanner.info/files/4/tar/MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz           100% of 9287 kB 1026 kBps
===>  Extracting for MailScanner-4.84.5_3
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for MailScanner-4.84.5_2
=> MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.mailscanner.info/files/4/tar/MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
fetch: http://www.mailscanner.info/files/4/tar/MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for MailScanner-4.84.5_2
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz 
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/mail/mailscanner/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/mailscanner.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/mailscanner.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/mailscanner.
```


----------



## painless (Apr 20, 2012)

For whatever reason, it sounds like you are not getting a valid copy of the archive.

Try this:


```
# cd /usr/ports/distfiles

# fetch http://www.mailscanner.info/files/4/tar/MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz           100% of 9287 kB   80 kBps 00m00s

# grep -o `sha256 < MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz` /usr/ports/mail/mailscanner/distinfo
[B]3467a53159cc95a8b4f93a326a59e2d3acc0ad6f90f048f048742fe13ac741f1[/B]
```
If you do not get the same output as above, you still have a problem. If it is OK, try it again.


----------



## prlwytkovsky (Apr 20, 2012)

I guess the problem is not with the archive, I get the same checksum on the archive that I already tried:


```
%grep -o `sha256 < MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz` /usr/ports/mail/mailscanner/distinfo
%cat /usr/ports/mail/mailscanner/distinfo
SHA256 (MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz) = 3467a53159cc95a8b4f93a326a59e2d3acc0ad6f90f048f048742fe13ac741f1
SIZE (MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz) = 9510489
```


----------



## painless (Apr 20, 2012)

You are not showing any output from the grep command. Did you get the checksum 3467a53159cc95a8b4f93a326a59e2d3acc0ad6f90f048f048742fe13ac741f1 returned after you ran it?

If nothing came back it doesn't match.


----------



## prlwytkovsky (Apr 21, 2012)

Whoops, right. It is not the same, it is different every time I reload the package

```
%sha256 < MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
401449c2588eb3b0aff5bb0b85d5216b5664192d44e79b650207373e1d068bdf

%sha256 < MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
13465b16934d6988d2d696daabd8fce56c87d2ae3267c703c35a7a319ee7c9df

%sha256 < MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
8f3b40816e3b0c31ee1a5fdc542baae333c16d7e36eecc3b9a9d6967b51c581f
```
I've downloaded a dozen other packages from freeBSD.org without a problem. I've got no clue why ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz doesn't work.


----------



## prlwytkovsky (Apr 21, 2012)

This is getting weird. I downloaded the file from freebsd.org on my windows machine and ftp'd to my linux server. Ran sha256sum on the package and the checksum matches the distinfo. ftp'd from my FreeBSD server and got the package. Ran sha256 and the checksum matches the distinfo. Ran *make install clean* on mailscanner without a hitch.


----------



## prlwytkovsky (Apr 21, 2012)

I tried ftp from ftp.freebsd.org, it works and sha256 matches distinfo. I tried fetch from http://www.mailscanner.info, sha256 returns a different number after each fetch. When I try fetch from ftp.freebsd.org it works again. I guess the problem is with http://www.mailscanner.info....



```
%ftp ftp.freebsd.org
Trying 193.162.146.4:21 ...
Connected to ftp.freebsd.org.
220 ftp.beastie.tdk.net FTP server (Version 6.00LS) ready.
Name (ftp.freebsd.org:veen): anonymous
331 Guest login ok, send your email address as password.
Password:
230 Guest login ok, access restrictions apply.
Remote system type is UNIX.
Using binary mode to transfer files.
ftp> cd /pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles
250 CWD command successful.
ftp> get MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
local: MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz remote: MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||49283|)
150 Opening BINARY mode data connection for 'MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz' (9510489 bytes).
100% |************************************************************************|  9287 KiB  530.99 KiB/s    00:00 ETA
226 Transfer complete.
9510489 bytes received in 00:17 (530.99 KiB/s)
ftp> quit
221 Goodbye.
%sha256 < MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
3467a53159cc95a8b4f93a326a59e2d3acc0ad6f90f048f048742fe13ac741f1
%ls
MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz     bin                                     temp.txt
%rm MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
%fetch http://www.mailscanner.info/files/4/tar/MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz           100% of 9287 kB  998 kBps 00m00s
%sha256 < MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
8313d5b601d7ad2a7ce45452d1d731926615feb0c13d7405bb5c4cc8ea403ea8
%rm MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
%fetch http://www.mailscanner.info/files/4/tar/MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz           100% of 9287 kB 1046 kBps
%sha256 < MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
48510cae38296025b6f043aea2d32755020ceb0dda83ca85c1e917eb30d48f12
%rm MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
%fetch http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz           100% of 9287 kB 1946 kBps
%sha256 < MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
3467a53159cc95a8b4f93a326a59e2d3acc0ad6f90f048f048742fe13ac741f1
%rm MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
%fetch http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz           100% of 9287 kB 2185 kBps
%sha256 < MailScanner-install-4.84.5-2.tar.gz
3467a53159cc95a8b4f93a326a59e2d3acc0ad6f90f048f048742fe13ac741f1
%
```


----------

